# Shrimp tank size?



## NanoJames (17 Mar 2013)

Hello all,
I just set up a really small tank with AquaSoil and plants . I may also try to find some heather wood to tie moss to. My question is, are there any shrimp that could live in a 20x13x13cm tank? I won't be dissapointed if there aren't but I wanted to get you guys take on things.
Cheers


----------



## NanoJames (22 Mar 2013)

Anyone have any ideas?! Obviously I can't have caridina species but what about Neocaridina?
Cheers


----------



## tim (22 Mar 2013)

Personally I wouldn't keep shrimp in something that small because its hard to keep stable parameters for them, I used to keep cherries in a fluval spec 7 liter and I lost a few just my opinion though.


----------



## NanoJames (22 Mar 2013)

OK, thanks. I will keep that in mind with my choice. I wanted other people's ideas so that is helpful, thanks.


----------



## mafoo (22 Mar 2013)

I have 1 shrimp in a vase with an large anubis plant that has about the same volume of water that your talking about.

Never feed it and top the water up with water from the other tanks ever now and then - he's been in there for about 4 months.

The trick is suppose is keeping the water parameters stable.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2013)

5-6 Cherries wouldn't be a problem I reckon!


----------



## NanoJames (22 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys, I think I might try a few wild Neocaridina to see how they get on. My LFS sells 6 of them for £5!  what do you reckon for water changes? Each day, maybe a third?
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2013)

NanoJames said:


> what do you reckon for water changes? Each day, maybe a third?


Couple of times a week should do it.


----------



## Richardblack5 (22 Mar 2013)

I had similar size tank for Amano hatching tank last year, just one or two Amano Shrimp at any one time... its was just too small and some Amano died... in the end i binned it and got a larger hatching tank.


----------



## mafoo (23 Mar 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Thanks guys, I think I might try a few wild Neocaridina to see how they get on. My LFS sells 6 of them for £5!  what do you reckon for water changes? Each day, maybe a third?
> Cheers


 
I would be inclined not to change any water - just top it up with rainwater or simular - and try to have it as its own self sustaining eco system with the plants cleaning the water. Its a good idea to shove a trumpet snail in to eat the waste that the shrimp don't.


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

OK then, I seem to be getting mixed opinions. I will possibly put in a few wild ones to see what happens and then take it from there. I won't be getting them at the moment anyway as I am a bit short on cash!
Cheers


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

Or alternatively, are there any other things that can live in here? Snails, crabs etc?


----------



## Richardblack5 (23 Mar 2013)

mafoo said:


> I would be inclined not to change any water - just top it up with rainwater or simular - and try to have it as its own self sustaining eco system with the plants cleaning the water. Its a good idea to shove a trumpet snail in to eat the waste that the shrimp don't.


 
I doubt you will get this in such a small tank... I have a 400lt planted & stocked and i still change water weekly...my point being the smaller the volume the more difficult to maintain a steady environment


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

> I doubt you will get this in such a small tank... I have a 400lt planted & stocked and i still change water weekly...my point being the smaller the volume the more difficult to maintain a steady environment


Exactly what I was thinking. I would probably just be able to keep up with daily water changes as it's only a small volume of water.


----------



## Richardblack5 (23 Mar 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. I would probably just be able to keep up with daily water changes as it's only a small volume of water.


 
Are you thinking of using a filter?


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

I doubt that there will be one that is small enough not to invade the tank! I could probably look around do a DIY one but I will see about it. I'm hoping to just have loads of plants to try and filter it anyway. Then, daily water changes would take out the little ammonia caused by shrimp/snails! 
Cheers


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

Hi guys
I just found a round bowl type tank that I had been keeping carnivorous plants in but all of them died... Anyway, this tank has a diameter of 27cm and a height of 20cm. When I typed this into a volume calculator it said that would hold 11.45 litres. Obviously I would have to rethink hardscape and plants but that is a potential too. I won't be doing anything with it any time soon though.
Cheers


----------



## Shrimp Toast (5 Apr 2013)

Hi!

You might actually be okay with that size, I have kept shrimps successfully in a 12L before with a little internal sprinkle bar/air stone and mini heater. I would say though that you might want to go with something a little slower breeding than cherries as otherwise your tank will be overrun with babies very quickly. If you can keep your water params fairly good with plenty of plants and water changes you might be able to have eg, 5 x bumble bee shrimp or low grade CRS instead?


----------



## mafoo (6 Apr 2013)

Shrimp Toast said:


> Hi!
> 
> You might actually be okay with that size, I have kept shrimps successfully in a 12L before with a little internal sprinkle bar/air stone and mini heater. I would say though that you might want to go with something a little slower breeding than cherries as otherwise your tank will be overrun with babies very quickly. If you can keep your water params fairly good with plenty of plants and water changes you might be able to have eg, 5 x bumble bee shrimp or low grade CRS instead?


 
Thats easy, just put all females in  Most sakura type Cherries you see in shops are all female anyway as the males are so colourless. Plus cherries are more tolerant to a wider range of environmental parameters.


----------



## NanoJames (6 Apr 2013)

Thanks guys for your input! I would probably have to order the higher grade shrimp in from the internet, including CRS, which can get costly! I don't want to spend too much on this tank, but I will see... BTW Shrimp Toast, was it your website I was looking at just the other night?


----------



## Shrimp Toast (6 Apr 2013)

It may well have been!  Shrimp are just too addictive arent they!


----------

